# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Assistive technology >  HelloSpoon, mealtime assistant, Mexico

## Airicist

hellospoonrobot.tumblr.com

hellospoonstories.tumblr.com

youtube.com/HelloSpoonRobot

twitter.com/HelloSpoon

"HelloSpoon, an Adorable Mealtime Assistant." on Indiegogo

Inventor - Luis Samahi Garcia Gonzalez

----------


## Airicist

HelloSpoon robot prototype Presentation! 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> So, after a lot of work (and prototypes) here's how HelloSpoon robot looks today!
> Thanks for watching and share, share, SHARE!

----------


## Airicist

First Feeding Motions Test! 

 Published on Jun 8, 2014




> Just a test to observe the behavior of the trunk controlled by the application.

----------


## Airicist

HelloSpoon first full feeding test! and a happy developer :-)! 

Published on Jul 1, 2014




> First test of HelloSpoon robot interacting with his developer and with food!
> What's the next step? Testing with children and elderly :-)

----------


## Airicist

How children react to a robot like HelloSpoon? 

 Published on Aug 5, 2014




> Meet Marisol and Jazmin, two cute little girls who are going to spend some time for the first time ever with HelloSpoon robot.
> Also it's the first time of HelloSpoon making happy somebody else
> :-)!

----------


## Airicist

Is HelloSpoon able to help an elder in need? 

 Published on Aug 13, 2014




> Meet Mr. Amado Gonzalez, he suffered an accident and injured his right arm. He feels ashamed asking other people to feed him so he wanted to test HelloSpoon :-)!

----------


## Airicist

HelloSpoon robot Presentation! 

 Published on Sep 15, 2014




> The IGG campaign of HelloSpoon robot is LIVE!
> http://igg.me/at/hellospoon

----------


## Airicist

HelloSpoon Presentation 2014

Published on Jan 19, 2015

----------

